# How long can Velvet live without a host?



## watermelonjunkie (Jan 29, 2014)

I have some brand new fish I just purchased today in a 8 gallon quarantine tank. Saw them scratching against glass and it seems they have velvet. It doesn't look too bad and the fish are all still very active, I'm treating them Cupramine and they seem to not really mind it.

But I had a brain fart, took a plant out of the quarantine tank to prevent it getting coppered and dropped it my main tank. Aahhh so I pretty much contaminated my main tank. How long can velvet live without a fish? I can't really treat my main tank because I have a variety of snails I like plus my plants that won't like the copper. 

I read on some salt water forums that you need to quarantine for 6 weeks but I assume this is marine velvet? For fresh water velvet, 10-14 days should be okay?


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

without a host velvet dies off in 7-10 days at hugher temps with no light. longer for tanks with cooler temps.


----------

